# Artic Armor Suit...



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking to upgrade the suit this year and I am wanting to get the new Black bibs and coat.....anyone find any sites with them on sale....last month there was a site that had the coat and bibs for $150 total for the full suit....I waited a week to order because I got busy with work and it was done.....sucks! Anyone know of any sites or anywhere thats got a deal on them?? Looking to buy soon but obviously trying to find the best deal since the price went from $150 up too $319 LOL

Thanks Guys!

http://www.profishingsupply.com/arcticarmor/aa_black_suits.htm

Thats the suit.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

contact bassmastermjb he is on this site I bought mine from Mark don't remember what I paid but he beat all dealers around here and he can get them in a few days if he does not have them in stock


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I would try Mark as well, I like to give him business when I can. I went out to his shop a few weeks ago to look at the suites in person and he had a few on hand, and he can order you anything. He did not have the exact one I wanted and a few days later I asked my wife to call him and order me a set and my oldest daughter panicked and broke the news that she and my other kids got me a set for Christmas, very nice.  
It is good to try one on if you can because they seem to run a little big. I'm 5'9" 225lbs and pretty much wear an XL in everything and just have to deal with the too long pants. Well my kids went ahead and gave me mine and the XL was too large pretty much everywhere except the shoulders. We sent it back for a large. 
If you wonder what the difference is between the 'Arctic Armor' and the 'Arctic Armor Plus' it is the plus has an additional fleece lining, that's all. The MFR told me they are no warmer, just more comfortable for some against the skin but a little harder to to put on over clothes. He said 'Plus' is the best option if you are going naked inside your suit. 
The place they got it from is the same place you have linked in your post by the way. They said it was the best on-line price they could find.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the red suit and would not buy it again. It doesn't breathe at all, after a day of fishing I can literally ring out sweat. I'm always cold in that suit, i wear it at first and last ice. If the ice is thick ill wear my fxe snosuit
My buddy bought one from marks bait and the seam in the butt leaks. The rep has still not made it right. It's going on 2 yrs now. Just my 2cents


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input fish. I'm not 100% sold on arctic gear. I wouldn't be opposed to another brand. Weather it's frabill or such? Guess I should of asked for inputs on all suits first LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I picked up a Striker Ice Lite coat from Korky's. They discontinued the line so these are on closeout. The coat was $80 and shipped was $91 total. It floats. Has 5,000,000 pockets and strategically placed zippers for ventilation. This thing is pretty nice, aside from the eyeball test.

Red has limited sizes. Orange has more sizes (I got orange). I wear UA Base layer 2.0, a long sleeve t shirt, and a fleece hoodie. It was 25 degrees and partly sunny the first time I bucket fished with this on and I almost took it off. 'Twas a balmy 25 degrees with that jacket!

http://www.korkys.com/store/p/989-Striker-Ice-LITE-Jacket-Floating.aspx

They've got the bibs too, but unless you're a S, 3X, of 4X, you're SOL. I'm using my same pants that I've been wearing until late winter when I'll go on a search for something else.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Bought it for the floatation purpose! I rarely fish in a shanty so my suit has to keep me warm. I've tried less clothes to avoid sweating, I've tried 3 different base layers. It's been a No go so far. I never got cold in my blue clam suit with the same base layer and fleece zip up


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> I have the red suit and would not buy it again. It doesn't breathe at all, after a day of fishing I can literally ring out sweat. I'm always cold in that suit, i wear it at first and last ice. If the ice is thick ill wear my fxe snosuit
> My buddy bought one from marks bait and the seam in the butt leaks. The rep has still not made it right. It's going on 2 yrs now. Just my 2cents


Wow, I have not used mine yet, know nothing about them other than what I've read, and this is the first time I've seen negative feed about them. Wish I would have asked the question ahead of time, because I value your experienced opinion and believe what you are saying, but I guess we'll see. Hopefully, my tired old ass will move too slow to generate any sweat.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I've had my Arctic Armor for 2 years( switched from Fladen Suit) and have not experienced any over sweating. I wore them sled riding all day and when I felt overheated, I just unzipped it a little and felt fine.
I also wore them on my pedal kayak for 5.5 hrs. on Lake Erie without sweating.

As far as ice fishing, they are perfect. Most ice fishing for me requires sitting on your butt and not moving. They are comfortable enough that I rarely use a heater in the shanty.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also went for the Korkys Striker Lite jacket shipped for $91 and its awesome!! and like mentioned before the bibs are long gone so I went with the Striker Predator bibs and they also are absolutely worth all $161 I spent on them, they replaced the discontinued ones from Striker. BTW both of these are float suits and for the money youll not find a better or cheaper one out there! I am also 5'9 and 220+ lbs an the Large fit me perfect in both the jacket and bibs,

Salmonid


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> I also went for the Korkys Striker Lite jacket shipped for $91 and its awesome!! and like mentioned before the bibs are long gone so I went with the Striker Predator bibs and they also are absolutely worth all $161 I spent on them, they replaced the discontinued ones from Striker. BTW both of these are float suits and for the money youll not find a better or cheaper one out there! I am also 5'9 and 220+ lbs an the Large fit me perfect in both the jacket and bibs,
> 
> Salmonid


If you're 5'9" and 220+, then that fish you're holding in your pic must weigh 60 lbs!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

24 lb Blue cat from Ohio River near Cinci back when there were a few left in the river... 

Salmonid


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I have frabill snosuit fxe bibs and they keep me nice and toasty with nothin but my undies on. Maybe a light baselayer on really cold days. Breathes incredibly, i am never wet and i sweat a TON! However, they are not able to float.

The flotation coat i wear is a Mustang Catalyst flotation coat. I got the red. It looks snazzy, and keeps me warm and dry as well. The insulated collar goes up past your ears. Also has a pack away hood that stows in the rear neck. And if you fall in, you float! and you float upright, instead of on your face like a full float suit can cause you to do. Not too good if you go unconsious.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the sterns coat and works the same as the mustang float coat. The full one piece Sterns is hard to get on and off. I wear ice armor pants with them and am warm all the time. Its bright orange and ez to see. I don't care what it looks like if something happens I want to be found.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have tried all the floatation suits and recommend the Fladen system. I paid $129.00 two years ago and was just looking online at http://www.flotationsuits.net/fladen/840.html They are still reasonable and come in two or one piece.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the AA suit.... Green/Black from Mark.... I don't have an issue at all.... I hear UA Baselayer 3.0 with a pair of jeans/tshirt and hoodie.... Once I get setup, my jacket comes off and my heater goes on.... I'm more than comfy all day and never have I gotten cold...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No one gets cold in a shanty with the heater on. I think the true test is when you fish outside for a couple of hours. Drilling holes and moving from hole to hole, then check out your suit. My fear is I get stuck out on the ice and can't get back into shore( sled breaks down, snow storm, or I get hurt and have hoof it home). I'm not knocking artic armor, it's great for some things. It's lightweight, it floats, good for shanty fishing and tons of pockets.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> No one gets cold in a shanty with the heater on. I think the true test is when you fish outside for a couple of hours. Drilling holes and moving from hole to hole, then check out your suit. My fear is I get stuck out on the ice and can't get back into shore( sled breaks down, snow storm, or I get hurt and have hoof it home). I'm not knocking artic armor, it's great for some things. It's lightweight, it floats, good for shanty fishing and tons of pockets.


I've also bucket fished with it... So, who knows....

It's tough to make a product for the masses when everyone is so different from each other...


----------

